# Bali Island (land of gods)



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bali to Build Modern Port for Cruise Ships*

A modern and permanent port for foreign cruise ships will be built in the island resort of Bali, chief of Bali Provincial Transportation Office Putu Sujana Cahyanta said here on Thursday. He expressed hope that after the completion of the port, foreign cruise ships passing by the Indonesian waters would take a few days of their time to make a port call in the Indonesian island of paradise.

“Luxury cruises ships carrying tourists from other countries to Singapore are expected to come to Bali as well after the modern, permanent port is ready,” Putu Sujana said.

He pointed out that at least 300 luxury cruise ships, each with 1,500 to 2,000 tourists, arrived in Singapore every year.

“Those floating hotels on their way to a number of countries in Asia usually pass Indonesian waters, and therefore they are expected to make a stop in Bali when the port is ready,” Putu Sujana said, adding that the facility was under construction.

He estimated that even if only a half of the 300 cruise ships made port calls to Bali, it would have a positive impact on the tourist industry in the province, as well as on the local people`s economy.

Putu Sujana said the modern port for cruise ships was under construction in Karangasem district with a financial support from the central government, Bali provincial administration, and Karangasem district administration.

The construction of the port is expected to finish in 2009.

At least 17 cruise ships with thousands of foreign tourists stopped at the old port in Karangasem in 2007, and 15 cruise ships in 2006.

One of them was Italian Costa Marina cruise with 496 tourists which anchored at Karangasem port for two days.

Putu Sujana said that before the Bali bombing tragedy, more than 20 cruise ships made a stop in Bali, and in 1995 alone 70 of them with hundreds of thousands of tourists arrived in the resort island.

News by ANTARA - antara.co.id


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

wow beautiful pictures 

I wish one day I will visit Bali


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

* Celuk Village*

Celuk Village is the famous village in Bali as a tourist destination cause of the local residents is very proactive and full of innovation to the gold and silver crafting. This countryside is located in sub district of Sukawati, Gianyar Regency and owns the individuality and excellence in production of gold and silver crafting. Most of them are Balinese professional, artistic and skillful of design development related to the silver and gold crafting





*Tirta Empul - Tampak Siring Temple*

Tirta Empul Temple or Tampak Siring Temple is a holy spring water temple located in Tampak Siring Village, Gianyar regency and it is about 39 km eastwards from Denpasar town. It is set in the dale and encircled by the hill. In the west side of this temple, there is an Indonesian President palace which has been found by the first president. The name of Tirta Empul is loaded in a inscription which is kept at Sakenan Temple, Manukaya village, Sub district of Tampak Siring, about 3 km from Tirta Empul Temple. In this inscription, the Tirta Empul is named by the Tirta Ri Air Hampul and then the name has changed into Tirta Hampul and finally become the Tirta Empul. Tirta Ri air hampul is meaning the water emerge or the holy pool (Petirthan) which is the water emerge from the land. 







*Gua Gajah - Elephant Cave*

Welcome to Gua Gajah (Elephant Cave) which is located in west side of Bedulu countryside, Blah Batuh Sub district and Gianyar Regency. It is about 27 km from Denpasar town. This cave is built at crevasse edge from the federation of 2 rills that is called Pangkung River , where the irrigation is mixed with Petanu River flow. The federation area of two rivers is called Campuhan/Mixture. It owns the magical energy on the basis of Rwabineda Concept/two different matters on this basic concept hence Gua Gajah (Elephant Cave) is intentionally built among two rivers.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Gunung Kawi*

Gunung Kawi is a Hindu Temple complex with old omission from the stone era located in Gianyar regency. There are 3 temples which so called the name as Gunung Kawi in Bali those are Gunung Kawi in Sebatu countryside, Gunung Kawi Temple in Keliki countryside and Gunung Kawi Temple in Babitra countryside. The ancient omission complex of Gunung Kawi is founded on 10 century. It is founded in the era of Udayana about 989 M. At the period of Marakata governance on 1023, the omission which is called Katyagan Amarawati is developed and continued by the governance of Anak Wungsu which is guess lead between the years of 1049 - 1077 C.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Batubulan Village*

Place of Interest, Batubulan with Barong DanceBatubulan is an artistic countryside in west part of Gianyar regency. The identity and image as an art village, Batubulan has been famous in Indonesia and all over the world which has been built based on an artistic blessing dance of Barong (Barong and Keris dance). Barong Dance is daily performed at five different stages in this countryside, like Puseh Temple Stage, Tegal Tamu Stage, Denjalan Stage, Sahadewa Stage and Sila Budaya Stage. The fascination of this Tourism Cultural Object is from variety of quality artistic potency. Batubulan Village is covering the dance art, artistic of Kerawitan, artistic of idol and article art.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bali Safari & Marine Park*

​
Holiday adventures should be fun, which “Bali Safari and Marine Park” provides in full measure, as well as it’s more profound and enduring mission of conservation.

Bali Safari Marine Park is the latest creation from the operators of the world renowned Taman Safari Indonesia,a name known for more than 20 years for its creative, back to nature animal exhibits and incessant conservation work.Building upon the innovations of their existing parks at Bogor near Jakarta and Prigen near Surabaya, and using the latest in concepts in park design, Taman Safari Indonesia has exceeded all expectations with their newest park. 

Set on 40 hectares of land with breathtaking natural surroundings at the cultural centre of Bali, Gianyar, Bali Safari and Marine Park is extremely active in assisting the protection and conservation of endangered species that are constantly losing their habitat. This includes helping scientists by carrying out research on many different wild animals conservation projects.Bali Safari & Marine park also runs conservation and education campaigns and other extension activities.

*Marine Park*


*Safari vehicle*


*Elephants Safari*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bali Marine Park - Pulau Menjangan*

Menjangan Island is a 30 minute boat ride from the harbor near Pemuteran. The island is small and not the destination itself, rather the waters and reefs surrounding the island are the attraction, offering some of the best snorkeling and diving in Bali.

There is a well marked snorkeling trail off the shore, providing an easy to follow path along the edge of the many corals growing close to the shore. The reefs provide a vital aqua-culture sustaining a wide variety of sea life. Hard corals, soft corals, clown fish, blue starfish, cuttlefish, barracuda and a wide variety of beautiful fish are commonly seen.

*Menjangan Island*




*diving paradise in Menjangan*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Benoa Cruise Harbour*

Just outside the Nusa Dua complex, a turning north takes one into the narrow peninsula of land, which terminates in a small village of Benoa. From the concrete pierced you can see ever the Serangan Island, lying lee on the water. The patch of sea enclosed by this narrow stretch of land and the long break water of the island, it is from this fishing village, people can depart daily by Cruise, Mabua Express trip to Lombok, Sojurn, and Wakaloka Cruise trip to Lembongan and other Cruise. Out in the bay is an anchorage for ocean-going yachts and the Bali International Yachts Club has base here.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Odyssey Submarine Bali*

"Odyssey Submarine" is the only one unique submarine in Indonesia, is one of your great choices to explore the untouchable Bali underwater. Safety is assured in this highly sophisticated vessei, which is in constant contact with surface support craft. Your voyage will be smooth and effortless, as your pilot and co-pilot will guide you on an unforgettable adventure that will remind your forever. 

We will take you to an untoched and rarely visited underwater world of Bali with normal diving site up to 90 ft depth for 45 minutes. You will be able to observe and have first hand experienced of the tropical marine fauna and flora, brightly colored fish, delicate corals and unusual plant life. Kind of fauna exist in the dive site are: flying fish, octopus/squids, angel fish, napoleon, butterfly fish, yellow jack, etc.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bali Rafting*

Bali Water Rafting Experience on the great water rafting is very amazing and memorable and now Bali offer you a chance to join this beautiful water adventure. The river rapid will bring you on the happy and full fun experience during your vacation in Bali. Located at two famous river in Bali where left a choice to the visitor to join this fun water rafting like at Ayung river in Ubud and Telagawaja river at Karangasem regency. Both of river providing the great water adventure with the beautiful scenery of river and landscape and also the original nature a long this water adventure. Some of rafting company with the professional guide serve you on this tour during your vacation in Bali andon this site we delighted to provided Sobek Rafting, Bali International Rafting and Ayung River Rafting.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bali PADI Scuba Diving Tours and Activities *

Bali Dive, Dive in Bali under the blue sea water is a remarkable experience because we can see a real fantastic panorama of coral and colorful fishes. Bali has many choices of the dive venue which are very famous in all over the world like: Tulamben, Amed, Padang Bay, Menjangan Island, Nusa Penida, Lembongan Island and Nusa Dua. All of them have been supported by complete diving facilities. We are very delighted to bring you there. Diving in Bali will get unforgettable experience and this under water adventure is the most attractive and always looked for by the people. Please enjoy the experience under the blue sea water with a minimum of wave, colorful coral and fishes and see the real of under water life in Bali. It's very fantastic and don't miss it. As the Bali Diving Center we also offer the diving course for the customers who wish to get the diving certificate here. Simply, just contact us to get your real enjoyable holiday.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Penglipuran Village *

Penglipuran Village is a traditional countryside owning unique characteristic life, socializing and culture. It is located in Kubu Village , Bangli Sub district and Bangli Regency. The natural nature and environments of countryside is designating the pittance touch of modernization influence. 

This countryside is supported by cool atmosphere because it is located on the height land about 700 m above sea level and according to history of all old doyens that this countryside is taken away from the word Pengeling Pura what its meaning remember to ancestor, but there is also telling that the word of Penglipur mean the entertainer. It is said that at former empire era, all king often use this area as a place to amuse themselves, because its nature is beautiful and can give the peacefulness and inspiration at the time of experiencing a problem.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Tanah Lot*

Tanah Lot, one of the most popular places of interest in Bali, is located on the coast of West Bali, at the village of Beraban in the Tabanan Regency.
It is also called Tanah Let which means ancient land and also Tanah Lod, which means the land to the south.

The temple Pura Tanah Lot, simple in its construction, is dramatic in its ocean-front location and is one of the main temples in the worship of Balinese gods.









*
Batu Bolong Temple*

Tanah Lot is also featured by some beautiful temples those are all set in the coastal area like Batu Bolong Temple, Batu Mejan Temple and Enjung Galuh Temple. Batu Bolong Temple is located in the west side of Tanah Lot Temple which is featured by beautiful panorama with the big hole under the temple. Batu Bolong Temple is also built on the rock with the reef bank and own the small temple yard. The temple festival of this temple is the same time with Tanah Lot Temple which is held every Wednesday (Buda Wage) in 210 days. Once you visit this place on Tanah Lot Tour, you will see this beautiful temple on your trip.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Dreamland Bali*

Dreamland Beach is a beach located on the Bukit peninsula, on the island of Bali, Indonesia.

The beach provides basic accommodation and cafes for surfers and day trippers. One of the most beautiful beaches on the island, it is also renowned for its dangerous shorebreak.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Beratan Lake 
*
Lake Bratan is located next to Mount Bratan and Mount Catur. It is the second largest lake in Bali. The important temple of Pura Ulun Danu solemnly guards the lake. The resort area of Bedugul offers excellent views of the lake, as well as a number of water activities such as parasailing, swimming, etc.







*Bedugul Botanical Garden*

Kebun Raya Bedugul or Bedugul Botanical Garden is renowned for its wide selection of plants. It's a very airy site with mountain atmosphere.

Encompassing 120 hectares, the gardens were established in 1959 as a branch of the Bogor National Botanical Garden. There is a large collection of native plants and over 500 specimens of orchids.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bali waterfall*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Four Season at Sayan Bali*

"Conde Nast Traveler" rated the Four Seasons Sayan Bali as the #1 resort in Asia. "Time" magazine also rated the Lulur spa treatment as the best in 2008. This hotel is not recommended for children under the age of 10 since there is a swift river and a remote jungle nearby. On account of the rocky terrain, people with disabilities are also discouraged from visiting the resort.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*SPA Paradise*




*Bali Named Spa Capital of Asia 
AsiaSpa Magazine Names Bali 'Asian Spa Capital of 2005.' *

(1/1/2006) On November 11, 2007, AsiaSpa Magazine held it first ever Baccarat AsiaSpa Awards (BASA) in a lavish cocktail and spa cuisine evening at the InterContinental Hotel in Hong Kong.

With 16 categories and over 100 nominees, the BASA focused on excellence in several fields including overall spa expertise, atmosphere and professionalism. The awards also highlight quality innovation in the specific categories of events, academies, training, design, treatments, products, cuisine and marketing - earning the awards their rightful place as the most comprehensive awards of its kind in Asia's spa industry. 

Over 120 spa owners and industry leaders were on hand in Hong Kong to learn the final decision of a panel of 18 Asia-based judges, consisting of experts who have covered and experienced Asia’s flourishing wellness industry. Carefully hand-picked by AsiaSpa Magazine, one of the region's leading luxury health, beauty and spa magazines, editor-in-chief Catharine Nicol explained, "All the spas we report on are worthy of one award or another, so our judges had a tough time choosing them. We are delighted that you have been recognized by some of the movers and shakers in the spa world to be among the best of the best." 

*Bali – The Best Asian Spa Destination*

The Island of Bali was signalled out by the judges, receiving the special recognition of Asian Spa Capital of the Year. Accepting the trophy on behalf of Bali was the Indonesian Consul to Hong Kong, Nugroho Aribhimo, Counsel for information at the Indonesia Consulate-General in Hong Kong.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lake Batur*

Lake Batur is the widest lake in this island. It lies down in the feet of Mount Batur and Mount Abang.
The surrounding of the lake is a favorite place for picks you self up.
At lake Batur you can see the scenic view and feel cool atmosphere.
Bangli's mountainous region centers around the spectacular volcanic crater (or caldera) of Batur. Mount Batur itself is actually just a small volcano, but its setting is in the heart of a huge crater. Adjacent to the volcano is the large crescent-shaped Batur Lake, all surrounded by the high walls of the crater rim


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Mount Batur*

Mount Batur (Gunung Batur) is an active volcano located at the center of two concentric calderas north west of Mount Agung, Bali, Indonesia. The south east side of the larger 10×13 km caldera contains a caldera lake. The inner 7.5-kilometer-wide caldera, which was formed during emplacement of the Bali (or Ubud) ignimbrite, has been dated at about 23,670 and 28,500 years ago [1]









*Mount Agung*

Mount Agung or Gunung Agung is a mountain in Bali. This stratovolcano is the highest point on the island. It dominates the surrounding area influencing the climate. The clouds come from the west and Agung takes their water so that the west is lush and green and the east dry and barren.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

paradyto said:


> can't wait^^
> 
> www.bali2008.com












*MEDALS*!!!!!^^

1. Indonesia 22 8 18 48
2. Thailand 9 15 10 34
3. Korea 4 7 9 20
4. China 4 7 7 18
5. Vietnam 2 5 3 10
6. Hong Kong 2 3 0 5
7. Myanmar 2 3 0 5
8. Malaysia 2 2 4 8
9. Japan 2 2 3 7
10. Pakistan 2 2 3 7
11. Chinese Taipei 2 2 3 7
12. India 2 0 1 3
13. Kuwait 1 2 0 3
14. Singapore 1 0 2 3
15. UAE 1 0 1 2
16. Afghanistan 1 0 1 2
17. Kazakhstan 1 0 0 1
18. Monglolia 1 0 0 1
19. Syria 1 0 0 1
20. Brunei Darussalam 0 2 3 5
21. Philippines 0 1 8 9
22. Jordan 0 1 0 1
23. Bangladesh 0 0 1 1
24. Macau 0 0 1 1
25. Maldives 0 0 1 1


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Bali is great kay:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## lidieth (Jan 13, 2008)

such a beautiful island  i want to go there someday :drool:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Ngurah Rai International Airport of Bali*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Harris Resort - Kuta*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Sanur Beach*


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Rafting Rafting Rafting.....*


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

WOAAAAW Awwwsome Bali Pics!! Real nature, No places can beat Bali... True Paradise or everyone said Paradise in Your Eyes! thanx Paradytokay:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

he he he agree for paradise in your eyes


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

have a tour with bounty cruise!!!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

marching said:


> WOAAAAW Awwwsome Bali Pics!! Real nature, No places can beat Bali... True Paradise or everyone said Paradise in Your Eyes! thanx Paradytokay:


That's Right!


BALI...IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL ISLAND IN THE WORLD:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bali revitalizes forests in facing impact of climate change*

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - Bali is determined to turn its 130,686 hectares forests which cover 22.6 percent of its land into green and well preserved areas in facing climate change.

Head of the Land and Forest Rehabilitation Agency of the Bali Forestry Office, Agung Ngurah Buana said here Wednesday that the areas were expected to protect the economy of the local population.

Addressing a workshop on Bali's Action Plan in facing the impact of the climate change he said that it would take everyone's commitment and concrete action to solve the impacts of the global climate change.

Bali's land covered 563,666 hectares, of which 22.6 percent consisted of forested land, including 55,313 hectares of arid land.

"The land in a critical condition and needs serious handling to prevent floods, landslides and other natural disasters," he said.

The Bali Forestry Office provided 2.1 million trees in 2008 as an effort to support an ongoing reforestation program.

Since the beginning of the rainy season in November and December 2008 the seedlings were planted in various places in Bali involving the local population, government and other sides.

The effort was also to support the national movement of forest and land rehabilitation in Bali as well as to lower global warming.

The movement which was launched in 2004, had successfully revitalized 28,520 hectares arid land inn and outside of the forested land.

In this way, only 26,793 hectares of arid land were left for cultivation in the coming years. (*)


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

^^BALI Goes Green


----------



## kakakido (Nov 15, 2008)

I Like Bali!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

*LAKE BATUR & Mt. BATUR*




























restaurant on top!


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

cool Ryo thanx


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

impressing:cheers:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Well here are around 50 pictures I posted in the Dutch Forum here after I went to this fantastic island from 30th march until 15arpil 2009.
> 
> Enjoy!!  kay:
> 
> ...


Whooooaaaaaaaaaa.... nice!!! Thanx for share Patrick kay:


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Padang Padang Beach*















































another view


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

like a private beach kay:


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

he he he just remember when Christina Aguilera in Bali Honeymoon


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

*Foreign retirees discover Bali*

*By Reinhard Hohler *

The Indonesian island of Bali is already a long time well-known as one of the
best and most exciting tourist destination of the world. The latest piece of
tourism news this month shows that even the number of Chinese tourists surged
some 88% in March compared to the number in February, as they spend their
vacations here and enjoy sand, sun and sea.

What is not so well-known is the fact that more and more foreign retirees are
choosing Bali to spend their valuable time here by going back and forth between
this tropical island paradise and their home countries, such as U.S.A., Canada,
Australia, Singapore, Japan and many European countries.

According to the energetic Managing Director of PT. Bali Affordable Lifestyles
International, Mr. Lawrence Bellefontaine, most of the foreign retirees are now the new tourists flocking to Bali. Born in Halifax, Canada, he came to Bali 12 years ago and became one of the pioneer developers of Bali Luxury Villas at Sanur, which is just 15 minutes from Denpasar, the capital.

Starting with the building of a villa for his mother, there are now some 55
large, luxurious villas, which are all neatly spread out as Golden Villas,
Emerald Villas, and Jade Villas. These villas, which are normally rented out to
tourists, are now increasingly being occupied by foreign retirees for months or
years at a time. 

Because of the looming financial crisis, the occupancies of all these villas
dropped from 60% to 45% within the last year, but foreign retirees still keep
coming in. Also, it seems that the Government is considering a new law that no
more villa properties can't be built in the future. The market is certainly
saturated enough.

Interesting to note is that there is a generous retirement visa rule by the
Indonesian Government to allow foreign retirees to stay 5 years in a row, just
renewing the visa every year. After 5 years, the foreign retirees have to leave
the country - to be able to return for another 5 years.

Asking the 85-years old mother of Lawrence, Mrs. Elsie Millington, why she
preferred to stay in Bali and not in Canada, she emphasized the favorable costs
of living, which are some 50% less than back home, as well as the friendliness
and hospitality of the Balinese people. Furthermore, the all year long lasting
warm weather is good for her health, so old people can naturally enjoy a high
quality of life. When it comes to have the services of hospitals and doctors,
the medical bills are much cheaper here in Bali than in the developed countries
overseas.

The phenomenon that villa properties prosper at Sanur is not at all surprising.
Some famous painters lived here in the past, just to mention the late Theo Meier from Switzerland, who described the place as a dreamland and paradise lost.

Actually, Sanur was the first beach resort on Bali and - since decades ago -
has developed into a wealthy community of boutique hotels, restaurants, souvenir stores and shopping malls. Top hotels in Sanur, such as the centrally-located Bali Hyatt, own long white beaches for swimming and water sports.

Recently, the new ³Intercontinental² has begun construction. Further south, the new beach developments of Bali in Kuta and Nusa Dua are also easy to reach by passing the Bali International Airport, which is only some 30 minutes away.

From Sanur, there is a new bypass going east to reach the newly developed Bali
Safari & Marine Park, where you can dine with lions, and Mount Agung, the holy
mountain of Bali, passing terraced rice fields and traditional villages.

Bali is the last living showcase of a Hindu society and culture, which is
unique to experience in the whole of Southeast Asia. Thus, if planning to retire in Bali, just buy a one way ticket to discover paradise.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*President opens Bali arts festival *
The Jakarta Post , Denpasar | Sat, 06/13/2009 10:10 PM | National 

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono opened the 31st Bali Arts Festival on Saturday, with a hope that the province would serve as the driving force behind the growth of the country’s creative industry.

The president said Indonesia’s future economy would rely much on the culture and art-based creative economy, apart from traditional sectors such as agriculture, industry and services.

“I put high expectation on Bali to continue to propel and play a central role in our tourism and creative industry,” Yudhoyono said in a ceremony which marked a start to the one-month festival. 

The president and his wife Ani Yudhoyono were dressed in traditional costumes during the event held at the Denpasar Cultural Park. Yudhoyono opened the previous four editions of the annual festival.


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

he he he it biggest than I expected...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Event*

*SBY talks of security as AIDS congress kicks off in Bali*
Erwida Maulia , The Jakarta Post , Nusa Dua, Bali | Mon, 08/10/2009 9:26 AM | National 

President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono lauded Sunday evening more than 4,000 delegates from some 65 countries attending the opening of the 9th International Congress on AIDS in Asia and the Pacific (ICAAP).

Yudhoyono officially opened the biennial five-day event saying he appreciated the delegates for attending the event, dubbing it “a form of solidarity” to Indonesians who just suffered from a terror bomb attack last month.

“I guarantee that the recent attack in Jakarta would not change the fact that Indonesia is a stable, peaceful democracy which offers freedom, pluralism and tolerance like you people see here in Bali,” Yudhoyono said addressing the participants at the Garuda Wisnu Kencana cultural park in Nusa Dua, Bali.

He said the police and other security officers would continually work to ensure security in the 
country.

On HIV/AIDS, Yudhoyono said countries in the Asia Pacific region should strengthen their network, such as by establishing partnership in the field of HIV/AIDS vaccine and drug invention.

Chairman of the steering committee of the 9th ICAAP, Zubairi Djoerban, said while in general Asia Pacific countries had made progress with their fewer infection rate and fewer number of people that die of HIV/AIDS, some developing and poor nations were still facing problems with poor access to antiretroviral (ARV) treatment.

He said problems with diagnosis and discrimination against people living with HIV/AIDS were likewise still lingering.

Myung-Hwan Cho, president of the AIDS Society in Asia and the Pacific, said that HIV-infected people remained discriminated, while groups posing high risk of developing HIV/AIDS were still often subject to violence in the region.

Representative of the ICAAP community forums, Gourmet Singh, said injecting drug users, men having sex with men, sex workers and other high-risk groups should not be deemed criminals because of their behaviors as it would disrupt efforts to prevent the spread of HIV/AIDS among them and to people outside the groups.

First Lady Ani Yudhoyono, who is also the Indonesian AIDS Ambassador, read out during the opening ceremony an HIV/AIDS declaration drafted by AIDS ambassadors and champions from the Asia-Pacific region prior to the opening.

Among the points of the declaration is that the ambassadors and champions “recognize that as the result of the global economic crisis, funding for efforts to deal with HIV/AIDS may be disrupted”.

They call governments of Asia-Pacific countries not to neglect efforts to combat HIV/AIDS despite the crisis, and to provide “equitable access” to services for people living with the disease.

The AIDS congress is also attended by delegates from outside the Asia-Pacific region, including those from Europe, America and Africa.


----------



## blinkblink (May 24, 2009)

Bali once again gains international recognition by being voted travel +leisure magazine's 2009 world best island :cheers::cheers:

link http://www.travelandleisure.com/worldsbest/2009/


----------



## blinkblink (May 24, 2009)

'House Bunny' star Anna Faris weds fiance in Bali


LOS ANGELES – "The House Bunny" star Anna Faris has married her fiance, actor Chris Pratt.
A publicist for Faris confirms that the two were wed in Bali on July 9. People.com was the first to report the news.
The couple became engaged last year.
The 32-year-old Faris recently starred in "The House Bunny" and lends her voice to the forthcoming animated feature "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs."
Her 30-year-old husband stars in TV's "Parks and Recreation" and will appear in the film "Jennifer's Body," set for release next month.




:cheers:


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

Beautiful.............truly heaven on earth!!


----------



## blinkblink (May 24, 2009)

Oot ^^

Bali boy`s memory feat enters Guinness World Records


Gianyar, Bali (ANTARA News) - Dominic Brain, a 12-year-old boy from Kuta in Badung district, has had his name entered into the Guinness Book of World Records after proving his ability to recollect a 76-digit figure in only 60 minutes. 

The son of Gidion Hindartho showed his extraordinary ability in a record-breaking test organized by Guinness World Records Asia at the Bali Zoo Park in Gianyar on Saturday. 

Alex Iskandar Liew, a representative of Guiness World Records Asia, said on the occasion , Dominic`s feat was particularly unique because of his young age. 

"Remembering that many digits in a row in such a short time is not an easy thing to do, and for a boy of his age to be able to accomplish it, that is exceptionally extraordinary," Liew said. 

In the days ahead, he said, there would no doubt be other people who would try to equal or break Dominic`s record "but they will definitely have to go through a long learning proecess first." 

Meanhile, Dominic`s father, Gidion Hindartho, said, before taking the test, his son had indeed been training the capacity of his memory but without setting a certain achievement target. 

He said he had coached Dominic in training his brain by a method which everybody could learn. "School children in second or third grade can actually easily remember figures of up to 100 digits if they are trained by the right method," he said. 

Dominic himself said he had trained his memory over the past two months, three times daily. 

He said he would continue training to be able to remember up to 104 digits or face challengers who were expected to emerge soon. 

Previously, Dominic broke an Indonesian Museum of Records (Muri) record by recollecting 52 playing cards in 100 second and 100 figures in 12 minutes.(*)

:cheers:


----------



## blinkblink (May 24, 2009)

Bali beauty wins Miss Bikini award in China's Henan


Contestants participate in bikini contest of the final of Miss Tourism
Queen International 2009 in Xinyang, central China's Henan Province, on Aug. 17, 2009. Yoke Paramita Djati Walujo from Bali of Indonesia won the Miss Bikini award during the final attended by 120 contestants from all over the world. (Xinhua/Zhu Xiang



:banana:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Pendet Dance*










DO NOT WRONG IT'S TRULLY BALI^^


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ not anymore..... it's so beautiful that every one wants to have it.....


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

*is it??*

*Pendet dancers in Malaysia tourism ads are Balinese: lecturer* 
The Jakarta Post , Jakarta | Mon, 08/24/2009 12:39 PM | National 

The dancers in the controversial Malaysian tourism advertisement, which features the Balinese pendet dance, are Balinese, says a professor at the Indonesian Art Institute at Denpasar.

"The two girls in the ads are our alumni. The shots were taken about two or three years ago," the professor, Wayan Dibia, said Monday as quoted by Kompas.com

He urged the government to compile data on Indonesian art and cultural heritage to prevent its being passed off as a part of other cultures. 

The Indonesian government has vowed to seek clarification from the Malaysian government about the motive behind the use of pendet dance in the tourism ads.

Malaysia has claimed cultural links to many Indonesian artistic legacies, such as batik, and the reog ponorogo dance.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah....Pendet dance is Bali's tradisional dance.....not MALAYSIA'S!!!!!!!!


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

hno:hno:hno: dissapointed!


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

*Discovery Channel to stop airing contentious Pendet dance ad: Report*
The Jakarta Post | Mon, 08/24/2009 7:03 PM | National 

An Indonesian official said Monday the Discovery Channel had agreed to stop airing ads for a special series on Malaysia that featured the Balinese Pendet dance.

"[The Discovery Channel] will remove the ads today and will not air it again," Tjetjep Suparman, director of cultural arts and film at the Culture and Tourism Ministry, said Monday as quoted by detik.com.

Tjetjep said Malaysia and Indonesia had reached an agreement over cultural issues in commercials, with each party obliged to disclose clearly the origins of certain performance or cultural traditions whenever they wish use it in commercials.

Presidential spokesman Andi Malarangeng said separately the polemics over the use of the Pendet dance in Malaysia's tourism ads, which drew scathing response from the Indonesian public, should be resolved through the Eminent Persons Group (EPG).

"We already have the EPG, so if Malaysia and Indonesia have problems like this one, it should be resolved through the EPG," he told state news agency Antara.

A senior diplomat at the Malaysian Embassy in Jakarta said the ads had been produced by a third party, and not the government. Malaysia, he stressed, had never claimed the Pendet dance as its own.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

:lol:*Outrage Over 'Stolen' Pendet Dance Ends Up As a Misstep*:lol:

source:thejakartaglobe.com/home/indonesia-...iscovery-channel-admits-pendet-mistake/325729


It was a burning issue of national pride that stirred up the righteous anger of a nation slighted.

Well, not quite. A firestorm of Internet outrage over the supposed theft of the Balinese pendet dance for a Malaysian tourism ad turned out to be just hot air on Monday, when the Discovery TV network owned up and said that the dancers had appeared in one of its own TV promotions, and it was all a mistake anyway.

But not before Indonesia’s government, unaware of Discovery’s action, had already made an official protest to Malaysia.


----------



## Mospeada (May 6, 2008)

tevnalan said:


> *Pendet dancers in Malaysia tourism ads are Balinese: lecturer*
> The Jakarta Post , Jakarta | Mon, 08/24/2009 12:39 PM | National
> 
> The dancers in the controversial Malaysian tourism advertisement, which features the Balinese pendet dance, are Balinese, says a professor at the Indonesian Art Institute at Denpasar.
> ...



as usual..indonesian media always medium of provocator.


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

Mospeada said:


> as usual..indonesian media always medium of provocator.



and as usual you are always .......... (fill it yourself)


----------



## Mospeada (May 6, 2008)

anti media provocation...


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mospeada said:


> anti media provocation...


yeah...media always see the truth, but Malaysia's media only broadcast something pointless


----------



## Mospeada (May 6, 2008)

samuel89 said:


> yeah...*media always see the truth*, but Malaysia's media only broadcast something pointless


but unfortunately Indonesia media sometimes BLIND.cannot even dig the truth.

Discovery Channel already apologize for their mistake but still Indonesia media provoking the issue that stir pointless anger by Indonesian.hno:


----------



## Mospeada (May 6, 2008)

Malaysia Embassy in Jakarta receives bomb threat

JAKARTA, Aug 28 — There was commotion at the Malaysian embassy here today after it received a bomb threat from an unidentified caller.

The caller claimed that a bomb had been planted in the building and was set to explode at 11am. However, the deadline passed without incident. The Indonesian bomb disposal squad verified that there was no explosive found, after searching the grounds of the embassy for about 20 minutes.

This is the second time the embassy received such a threat — the first being in 2005.

Embassy officials, however, declined to say whether the bomb threat was related to the claims made by the *Indonesian media* that Malaysia had stolen the Pendet dance from Bali or any other specific issues.

Malaysia had become the target of several street demonstrations following the allegations, although the embassy had clarified that the 30-second video clip which briefly showed a footage of the Pendet dance was produced by a Singaporean company and had nothing to do with Malaysia. — Bernama


hno: hno:
poor ppl...and one of Indonesian university even had stop malaysian student intake.
and what after this?..malaysian get killed ?.

be rational.


----------



## tevnalan (Jun 21, 2009)

Mospeada said:


> Malaysia Embassy in Jakarta receives bomb threat
> 
> JAKARTA, Aug 28 — There was commotion at the Malaysian embassy here today after it received a bomb threat from an unidentified caller.
> 
> ...


he he he poor You... and the bomber is Malaysian...


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Please, back to topic here...

*Another look at the Bali of today*
I Wayan Juniartha , The Jakarta Post , Denpasar | Thu, 08/27/2009 10:47 AM | Surfing Bali 

A diverse picture of contemporary Bali emerged last week when seven young photojournalists took a brief break from their duties for local and international news outlets to participate in a weeklong workshop.

The workshop, organized by the local chapter of the Alliance of Independent Journalists (AJI), aimed to improve the local photojournalists’ skills and knowledge. 

Two established photojournalists, Eddy Purnomo, of the country’s leading photo agency Jiwa Photo, and Lukman Siswo Bintoro, whose works have graced various international publications, were recruited as the workshop’s leaders.

The workshop was divided into an outdoor session and a classroom session.

Lukman selected “Bali Sekarang” (Present-day Bali) as the major theme of the workshop. Each participant was expected to select subjects to narrate a visual story reflecting that theme.

“Bali has always been associated with arts and beauty,” Lukman said. “It is no wonder that the visual portrayals of the island are dominated by beautiful scenes of people praying in majestic temples or Balinese girls in glittering costumes performing exotic dances.”

The theme, he added, will force the participants to look deeper and search wider for the different, yet equally valid, sides of the island.

“This topic will stimulate them to capture and produce a unique story,” Lukman said.

The participants were told to take at least seven days to complete their visual narratives before entering the classroom session. One thing most them found was that seven days was not sufficient.

“In typical Indonesian photojournalist fashion, they waited until the last moment before starting to think about what topic they would choose,” Lukman said, in apparent disbelief.

Naturally, therefore, three days before the classroom session, all seven participants were in disarray.

Nagi, who works for the European Photo Agency (EPA), is one of Bali’s brightest young photographers.

The Jakarta Post’s contributing photographer Zul Trio Anggono dwelled in that depressing place much longer than his colleagues. It was not until two days before the start of the classroom session that Zul reportedly took a drastic step to invoke his photographic muse.

“Zul said that he would take a power nap and immediately he fell asleep right there on the floor of the AJI’s office,” said AJI member Ni Komang Erviani.

After a two-hour sleep, Zul regained consciousness, grabbed his camera bag and sped away on 
his battered motorbike. Apparently, the muse had visited him in his dream.

In the classroom session, the participants submitted their work for selection and review. It was a lively process as each photographer was required to defend the chosen topic and point of view. Assisted by 
the mentors and with input from the other participants, each photographer selected their best shots and used them to construct a visual narrative.

“It is a new experience for them,” Lukman said. “Their daily routine usually comprises taking several shots of a newsworthy event and selecting the best frame to be printed in their newspapers.”

What made this different for them, he pointed out, what that they no longer had words written by a journalist to tell the story. 

“In this workshop, they were forced to construct a story solely using images,” he said.

The results of the workshop were an array of visual stories both captivating and surprising. 

Zul, of the power nap method, presented an exploration of the onslaught of tourism development. Although this is a regular theme in local news outlets, Zul’s works gave a visual testament to the theme. The pictures of plots of rice fields besieged by the towering Greco-Roman villas and wooden placards, advertising new villas and land for sale, that dominate the island’s roads speak louder than written words about the island’s dying agricultural sector.

Another participant, Christo, brought the island’s punk subculture to the surface. In an island 
famed for its magnificent cultural heritage, this subculture, and any other subcultures influenced and inspired by the modern West, is often overlooked by the mainstream media. 

Christo’s works prove that the punk subculture not only exists in Bali but is gradually gaining ground among Balinese youths.

Miftah, a photographer for the local publication Radar Bali, explored the daily life of a mixed marriage couple, legendary surfer Piping and his Swiss-born wife Isabelle.

Yet under the sharp eyes of Lukman, nothing was perfect.

“Their works are still haunted by several basic flaws,” he said. “The participants agreed to revisit their topics to create more powerful images.”

The results of the workshop and the ongoing improvement process will be displayed in a photo exhibition in December.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Today, Beautiful Bali bannerkay:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

samuel89 said:


> *Dreamland Bali*
> 
> Dreamland Beach is a beach located on the Bukit peninsula, on the island of Bali, Indonesia.
> 
> The beach provides basic accommodation and cafes for surfers and day trippers. One of the most beautiful beaches on the island, it is also renowned for its dangerous shorebreak.


Awesome.........


----------



## bagak (Feb 26, 2009)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Well here are around 50 pictures I posted in the Dutch Forum here after I went to this fantastic island from 30th march until 15arpil 2009.
> 
> Enjoy!!  kay:
> 
> ...



Amazing shots


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

-double-


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

truelly amazing!!:eek2::bow:


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

ahhh Bali:cheers: beautiful!!! I will visit again next year cheers


----------



## Balaputradewa (Jul 11, 2008)

that the reason why is Bali got another name as Gods Island n The Paradise Island ^^


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Number of British tourists to Bali up 9.10 pct*
Friday, September 25, 2009 09:47 WIB | Economic & Business

Denpasar (ANTARA News) - A total of 48,209 British nationals were holidaying in Bali in the first seven months of 2009, increasing by 9.10 percent of the 44,188 in last year`s same period.

"Thus the British nationals visiting Bali were among the big-ten," head of the Bali Central Bureau of Statistics (BPS)Ida Komang Wisnu said here Thursday. 

He said the number of British tourists to Bali had been increasing, although their number had been declining last year. The UK contributed 3.70 percent of the total number of foreign tourists to Bali reaching 1,304,359, a 12.26 percent increase compared to the 1,161,915 in the same period last year.

Most of them arrived in Bali at Ngurah Rai airport, and only 96 came by yachts. (*)


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Domestic visitors flood Bali during `Lebaran'*
Fri, 09/25/2009 12:18 PM | Bali 

Bali has been flooded with domestic visitors during the Idul Fitri holiday, locally known as Lebaran, as travelers from Surabaya, Malang, Yogyakarta and Jakarta flocked to the island's renowned tourist attractions. 

Budget accommodation including one and two-star hotels in downtown Denpasar, Kuta and Tuban has been the preferred destination of domestic visitors. However, luxurious hotels in Nusa Dua and Jimbaran have also had a huge share of the holiday surge. 

"All hotels, from budget to upmarket, are flooded with domestic visitors," said Perry Markus, the secretary-general of the Bali branch of the Indonesia Hotels and Restaurants Association (PHRI). 

He said that occupancy rates for hotels in those areas had reached 100 percent during the holiday period. 

"The hotels in those areas were so full that a large number of visitors had to find accommodation elsewhere," he said. 

Meanwhile, occupancy rates in Seminyak and Sanur reached 90 percent. The island has a total of 50,000 available hotel rooms, 80 percent of which are located in tourist destinations in the southern part of Bali. The occupancy rate is expected to start dropping on Sept. 28, when most domestic visitors return to their respective cities. 

"Most of the domestic visitors are staying in southern Bali and only a small number of them venture to other parts of the island," he said. 

During their stay on the island, domestic tourists visited various popular tourist attractions, such as the world renowned Kuta Beach. The number of tourists visiting the beach increased four-fold during the holiday. 

"I could only say there are thousands and thousands of tourists visiting this beach during the holiday. The number increases significantly during the late afternoon as the tourists try to catch the beach's majestic sunset," said a member of the Kuta Beach Task Force, I Made Mandra. 

Lifeguards have been working hard to cope with the number of visitors. "Fortunately, during this holiday period, the waves and currents of the beach are not too strong," said lifeguard Ketut Sandi. 

- JP/ Ni Komang Erviani


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Julia Roberts to Film Next Role in Bali*

Best Seller 'Eat, Pray Love' to be Filmed in Bali by Paramount in Third Quarter of 2009.

(4/19/2009) Variety reports that Hollywood stars Julia Roberts and Richard Jenkins have signed to play in the filming of Elizabeth Gilbert's international bestseller "Eat, Pray, Love."

Directed by Ryan Murphy, the Paramount Production tells the story of the recently divorced author's search for self-discovery during a journey across Italy, India and Bali.

Roberts will play the role of Gilbert, while Jenkins appears as a Texan spiritual seeker Robert's character meets in an Indian ashram.

One third of the story takes place in Bali where the main character finds love, healing and the mentoring of an aging Balinese guru in Ubud.

One of the first-ever Hollywood feature films to be shot in Bali, filming is set to commence in the third quarter of 2009.


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bali sets the pace in Asian spa and wellness tourism* 
Desy Nurhayati, The Jakarta Post, Nusa Dua, Bali

Bali has become a leader in luxury spa and wellness tourism in Asia, with almost all of Bali’s top hotels offering world-class spa facilities, a recent report shows.

The report, titled “Global Spa Summit, Wellness Tourism and Medical Tourism: Where do Spas Fit?”, given at the fifth Global Spa Summit in Nusa Dua on Wednesday, said many of Bali’s spa tourists came from Asian countries such as Japan, India, Taiwan and China.

“Bali is an attractive destination for spa and wellness tourists thanks to its skilled local therapists, abundant local ingredients for spa products and its natural landscape, with many spas offering services in unique, natural settings such as the seaside or in the jungle.”

The report compiled findings of in-depth research conducted during February and March this year in 12 countries considered to be leaders or emerging players in medical and wellness tourism.

It also recorded results of web-based surveys of spa industry leaders by collecting their insights and opinions on the opportunities and challenges presented by medical and wellness-related tourism development and interviews with leading stakeholders worldwide. 

Although Bali has quickly become one of the leading spa destinations in Asia, the spa market is relatively new in Indonesia, the report said.

“In other areas in Indonesia outside Bali, spa holidays are relatively new concepts, and wellness tourism is still negligible. However, day spas are starting to grow in some larger cities such as Jakarta, Surabaya and Bandung, driven primarily by demand from urban residents who cannot afford the luxury of a spa holiday.”

The wellness sector is seeing a rapid development in Bali, evidenced by the establishment of many spas focusing on enhancing personal health and well-being. 

“There are more and more detox, wellness and yoga-focused spa destinations springing up in Bali — particularly in the Ubud area — attracting many one-week vacationers from all over the globe,” spa columnist Judy Chapman wrote in the 2011 Global Spa and Wellness Industry Briefing Papers.

“Indeed, Bali seems to be becoming the yoga capital of the world,” she wrote in the papers that were available during the summit.

“The affordable, good-quality massage places still attract a stronger following, perhaps more than ever, as the consumer becomes more savvy about good-quality massages, like good-quality food.”

Other trends in Bali are more spas offering kid and family treatments and more hotels and resorts investing more into dedicated pedicure and manicure bars, Judy said.

“Overseas investors seem to be investing in wellness, detox and yoga retreat-style spas. Inside hotels and resorts, more energy is now given to additional wellness facilities like fitness, yoga, wellness cafés and kid’s spa areas.” 

Overall, many hotels and resorts in Bali are not only targeting foreigners but also domestic markets, particularly wealthy Jakartans, 
said Judy.

Regarding customers’ behaviors, she said, “Russians are always requesting ‘what’s new’ or ‘what else’, as they will come to a spa daily and exhaust the menu pretty quickly, while Australians still only take one or two treatments during their vacation. The local high-end Jakarta market can tell a good quality massage from the average.”

Body massages and scrubs using traditional ingredients remain the most preferable treatments for customers in Bali, said Lulu S. Widjaja, chairwoman of the Bali Spa and Wellness Association.

“There are spas offering ingredients like wine and caviar, but foreign customers prefer Indonesian traditional treatments that are not available in their home countries,” Lulu said.

There are 130 companies registered as association members including spa operators, training centers and product suppliers, but more than 1,000 businesses claim to be “spa” businesses.

source: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2011/05/20/bali-sets-pace-asian-spa-and-wellness-tourism.html


----------



## rachanas (Jun 8, 2011)

*Villas in Bali*

Hey people I am new to this post. I am leaving in the Villas in Bali. I don't have much idea about this so please give me some useful information related to this so even I can be the part of this post.
Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Rachna


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K Drone Footage of Bali, Nusa Penida and Yogyakarta.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wreck at Bali by Xavier Mesme, on Flickr
LOW PRICED 5 NIGHTS BALI TRIP by Vaibhav Tripcultr, on Flickr
DSC00395_2 by NEO REDPILL, on Flickr
7 DAYS AMAZING BALI &amp; KOMODO ISLAND by Vaibhav Tripcultr, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Daughter and her mother praying at Bali by Xavier Mesme, on Flickr
8 DAYS EXPLORE BALI ISLAND by Vaibhav Tripcultr, on Flickr
5 DAYS FUN IN BALI by Vaibhav Tripcultr, on Flickr
View from Yellow Bridge at Ceningan by The Reef-World Foundation, on Flickr
ENJOY BEAUTIFUL BALI FOR 4 NIGHTS by Vaibhav Tripcultr, on Flickr
Ceningan Divers by The Reef-World Foundation, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bali Holiday Packages | Best Bali International Holiday Packages | Rushtovacations by Sunny Wizfair, on Flickr
Canggu villas by Bali Villas Holiday Vacation Rentals, on Flickr
Struck by Jim Henderson, on Flickr
Ngingsah, Upacara Dewa Yadnya Nyatur Niri, Ngresigana, Melaspas, Mesesapuh, Nubung Daging lan Ngenteg Linggih ring Pura Pasek Padang Subadra Merita, Desa Labasari, Kec. Abang, Kab. Karangas by Pasek Padang Subadra Merita, on Flickr
Ngingsah, Upacara Dewa Yadnya Nyatur Niri, Ngresigana, Melaspas, Mesesapuh, Nubung Daging lan Ngenteg Linggih ring Pura Pasek Padang Subadra Merita, Desa Labasari, Kec. Abang, Kab. Karangasem, Bali Tahun 2020 by Pasek Padang Subadra Merita, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bali 2010 214 by Veronika Andrews, on Flickr
Bali 2010 189 by Veronika Andrews, on Flickr
Bali 2010 160 by Veronika Andrews, on Flickr
Bali 2011 278 by Veronika Andrews, on Flickr
Vacation In Bali by Glorialynn Brown, on Flickr
Bali 2010 156 by Veronika Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bali


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love is in the air, Bali Hai, Pattaya - Chonburi by Trond Hermansen, on Flickr
Dünya Üzerindeki Ziyaret Edilebilecek En Güzel Adalar by Seyyahlist ., on Flickr
Kino Bali by Ralf, on Flickr
Celestial dancers! by pratyushpic, on Flickr
Omnia bali by Pinta ID, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flag-bearer by Jim Henderson, on Flickr
Beach bliss by Jim Henderson, on Flickr
Paithon - Bali by Veronika Andrews, on Flickr
Timor Isles @ Bali - Shima Eatery by Gabriel De Roca-Dynasti, on Flickr
Crummock Water Landscapes by Mark Stinchon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Explore Bali holidays and discover the best time and places by Meteorites Travel, on Flickr
Indonesia - Bali, Denpasar by Radu-Sebastian Stoica, on Flickr
Smiles from the fruit market by Jim Henderson, on Flickr
episod flyboarding di Bali by Budiey, on Flickr
Batu Layar by sunrisejetphotogallery, on Flickr
Batu Layar by sunrisejetphotogallery, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

another great sky by Canon Rob Snoad, on Flickr
most people are still in bed by Canon Rob Snoad, on Flickr
Маша на сансете by Dmitrii Lapaev, on Flickr
Father and Son by Jim Henderson, on Flickr
just sayin gday by Canon Rob Snoad, on Flickr
water wall by Canon Rob Snoad, on Flickr


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Was in Bali last November.
Stayed at 4 different resorts on my last trip to Bali, check them out (also stayed at Seminyak, but didn't do much in the way of photos there). All photos were taken on iPhone (11)!

Been to Bali 10+ times now. Funnily enough, first time I even WENT to Seminyak, much less stayed there (had to be there for work). Can't say I'm rushing to get back, but there is great food in the area, I'll grant it that (plus nice to be able to walk along the beachfront).

Manggis/Karangasem is my favourite place in Bali - this was a return to that destination. It's simply incredible, at the foothills of Mount Agung.

*Tegallalang/Ubud*
_More photos and videos here: Capella Ubud, Bali, Indonesia | HOTEL REVIEW - TheSuiteLife by CHINMOYLAD_


























*Kedewatan/Ubud*
_More photos and videos here: Amandari, Ubud, Bali, Indonesia | HOTEL REVIEW - TheSuiteLife by CHINMOYLAD_


























*Manggis/Karangasem (my favourite place in Bali!)*
_More photos and videos here: Amankila, Bali, Indonesia | HOTEL REVIEW (Revisit) - TheSuiteLife by CHINMOYLAD_


























*Uluwatu*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing!


Thank you! I'm conflicted about Bali.

The south is such a mess, but at the same time, it clearly developed that way because there was a demand for it (and it has lifted many Balinese out of poverty or given them better jobs etc), definitely at cost to the environment. There is clearly a crowd that likes that scene (not me), and they love that.

At the same time, that means that many people who go to Bali never really explore the island. It takes 4-6 hours (pending traffic) to go from the south to the far reaches of the west/north/east. That's how big the island is. But most only really see the south (which is about ~10% of Bali's landmass, maybe less) and central (Ubud) at best.
Ubud itself is becoming increasingly more commercialised.

And obviously, people who also clearly hate the party scene etc you find down south, get roped into it because they hear how beautiful Bali is and all the various media keep recommending staying/visiting Seminyak, Jimbaran et al - when what they would REALLY enjoy are the west/north/east parts of Bali.

But, having said that, I'd rather the Government now allow the south to continue to further deteriorate/overdevelop in what little land is left there, and NOT touch the rest/remote parts of Bali - let them be, don't overdevelop them (or if they are to be scheduled for development, they need to be done a lot better than what has happened to Jimbaran, Seminyak, Nusa Dua and all).

There were plans to build an international airport in the north that have been halted I believe.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

read my lips arsehole by Canon Rob Snoad, on Flickr
last light by Canon Rob Snoad, on Flickr
Bali is often perceived as a high-end destination — a land of expansive resorts and expensive bills. But Bali _can_ be done on a budget. In fact, one writer traveled to the island on just $25 a day. Find out how at the link in bio. #tlpicks courtesy of @a by Med ud, on Flickr
TOUR RAJA AMPAT INDONESIA by Raja Ampat, on Flickr
TOUR RAJA AMPAT INDONESIA by Raja Ampat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The beautiful Gitgit Waterfall on Bali, Indonesia 💚 📷@mafalda_amaro Plan your next perfect trips 😀 1. Start trip @ go-er.com 2. Add interests, get best recommendations 3. Organize itinerary w/reservations &amp; stuff to do Don’t by GO-ER, on Flickr
TOUR RAJA AMPAT INDONESIA by Raja Ampat, on Flickr
TOUR RAJA AMPAT INDONESIA by Raja Ampat, on Flickr
TOUR RAJA AMPAT INDONESIA by Raja Ampat, on Flickr
TOUR RAJA AMPAT INDONESIA by Raja Ampat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200912 - Arma - Clean Bali Series - FIK (237) by Clean Bali Series, on Flickr
talk_p9a0498 by Clean Bali Series, on Flickr
Talk_p9a0444 by Clean Bali Series, on Flickr
Talk_p9a0447 by Clean Bali Series, on Flickr
facefasion_p9a0561 by Clean Bali Series, on Flickr
facefasion_p9a0552 by Clean Bali Series, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_20190828_090324_w by mors2k, on Flickr
TOUR RAJA AMPAT INDONESIA by Raja Ampat, on Flickr
the enlightened by cristian, on Flickr
IMG_20190827_142922_w by mors2k, on Flickr
invest islands by Invest Islands, on Flickr
invest islands by Invest Islands, on Flickr


----------

